# Lightest Parts and Components



## 2010TrekMadone6.9 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum, so please, bare with my question. I was wandering if anyone can tell me what the lightest...

Saddle:
Handlebar:
Stem:
Wheelset (pair):
Gruppo:
Tires (pair):

Please provide me the model and the weight in grams. Note: I'm only interested in Road Bike Parts/components. Thanks so much =)

- Zed


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tires 110 grams x 2 = 220 grams total*

Lightweights = TUFO Elite 110 less than 110 grams all black in color high composite carbon tread GUARANTEED WEIGHT 18 mm wide. 110 grams x 2 = 220 grams

Heavyweights = Andre Dugast Pista Latex Silk (Silk). 700c x 20mm, Silk casing, Latex tube, 140 grams x 2 = 280grams



2010TrekMadone6.9 said:


> I am new to this forum, so please, bare with my question. I was wandering if anyone can tell me what the lightest...


I would suggest you read a few threads and follow some of the links. As you can see the lightest tire above is kind of useless if its intended use does not fit your needs.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Lightest gruppo (claimed) is Sram Red, at around 1885 grams.

You can get alloy stems like FSA's OS99 (103 grams for 90mm stem). No real need to go carbon there.

Lots of sub-200g carbon bars, but again going too light means one fall and you can't ride home. Not worth it IMO. 

Would be helpful knowing how much you weigh, as super-light wheelsets are usually race day only specials with low rider weight limits.


----------



## 2010TrekMadone6.9 (Jan 18, 2011)

@ Keeping up with junior: Thanks for the info on TUFO tires. I'll look into it.

@ Aengbretson: Thank you also for helping out. According to Sram's website, they claim that the Sram Reds are the World's Lightest Gruppo. I guess they weren't lying. What do you prefer, Sram Reds or 7900 Dura Ace? Also, please tell me why prefer one than the other. As for the stem, I might just stick to my current stem, Bontrager XXX Race Lite. I'm not to much of a big fan for alloy. The XXX absorbs a lot of big impact I get from the road. I heard that the 3t ergonova ltd is the lightest handlebar; is it true? My weight is 140lbs (5'7). My wheelsets currently are the Bontrager 5.0 Aeoulos. Though, I was planning on getting the Bontrager XXX Race Lite wheelset. By the way, what's the lightest saddle to-date? Is it the Selle Italia CX Zero? Thanks again for your help. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

go to the weightweenies forum and get more info than you possibly ever thought you'd want!


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

The product websites will give you the details but to my knowldge these are the mainstream lighter components around

Saddle: probably one of the Ax Lightness models - around 75g
Handlebar: - Schmolke TLO - around 150g
Stem: Ax Lightness Zeus - around 65g
Wheelset (pair): Production Clinchers (ridable) - probably Carbonsports Lightweights Gen 3 - around 1135g
Production Tubulars - there are a number around the 900g - Reynolds RZR, Lightweight Ventoux, Ax Lightness SR's 
Gruppo (standard): 2011 Campy Super Record - now lighter than SRAM Red for standard gruppo
Gruppo (mixed) I think 2011 Campy Super Records Shifters and Fd with following components to complete the set:
Ax Lightness Morpheus cranks with Fibrelyte carbon chainrings (470g complete) or stronglight CT2 chainrings
Ax Lightness Ax3000 brakes with Zipp brake pads (130g/pr)
Carbonsports Lightweight Rear Derailleuer (120g) or Campy Super Record RD (145g?)
Powercordz brake and shifter cable set

If you weigh over 85kg then the Zeus stem, Ax saddles and Reynolds RZR wheels are not for you.

Tires (pair):


----------

